# Sticky  United States THREAD INDEX - Find your local discussion thread HERE



## Ken H

To post in the HDTV Local Info and Reception Forum, check this list and find your Nielsen DMA (Designated Market Area) and the Official threads that are currently active. *You may also check by State and City immediately below the 210 Nielsen DMA's listed for a city near you - and its DMA rank for future reference.*

Threads labeled HDTV are for discussion of all HDTV issues in a market. Some of the more active areas have divided the discussion into an exclusively OTA (Over-the-Air) reception thread, and/or Cable, DBS, fiber, IPTV threads. Please post in the appropriate thread.


If there is no topic listed for your area, please do a search in this forum as all area topics may not be listed. If you find a topic not listed, please post a link in this topic for updating.
If you are in an area that has no existing Official thread and you want to start a new topic, please post a link in this topic for updating, and if possible summarize the current HDTV offerings in that area in the first post; e.g OTA stations, HD capabilities, DD capabilities, pay provider carriage of local stations including sports nets, etc. Also PM DrDon so it can be added to this directory.
If you find incorrect information, errors, dead links, etc, please post in this topic for updating.

*NEWBIES: Please see the last post in this thread!!*

*A sincere thanks to member AVS member Doug Swallow and AVS Moderator CPanther95 for creating this topic, and all of their substantial work over the years.*

*Official Discussion Threads by 2009-2010 Nielsen DMA Ranking*

*1* *New York*
New York, NY - OTA
New York, NY - DBS
New York, NY - Cablevision/Optimum/Altice
New York, NY - Comcast
New York, NY - RCN
New York, NY - TWC
New York, NY - Verizon
Long Island, NY - OTA
Central New Jersey - OTA
Newtown, CT - Charter

*2* *Los Angeles*
Los Angeles, CA - OTA
Los Angeles, CA - DBS
Los Angeles, CA - Charter
Los Angeles, CA - TWC
Orange County, CA - Cox
Los Angeles, CA - Verizon

*3* *Chicago*
Chicago, IL - OTA
Chicago, IL - DBS
Chicago, IL - Comcast
Chicago, IL - RCN
Chicago, IL - AT&T
Chicago, IL - WOW
Chicago, IL - Metronet

*4* *Philadelphia*
Philadelphia, PA - OTA
Philadelphia, PA - Comcast
Philadelphia, PA - Verizon
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge
Central New Jersey - OTA
Delaware - HDTV

*5* *Dallas; Ft. Worth*
Dallas, TX - HDTV

*6* *San Francisco; Oakland; San Jose*
San Francisco, CA - OTA
San Francisco, CA - DBS
San Francisco, CA - Comcast
San Francisco, CA - RCN
San Francisco, CA - AT&T
San Francisco, CA - Astound
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV

*7* *Boston (Manchester)*
Boston, MA - OTA
Boston, MA - DBS
Boston, MA - Comcast
Boston, MA - Charter
Boston, MA - RCN
Boston, MA - Verizon
New Hampshire - Comcast

*8* *Atlanta*
Atlanta, GA - OTA
Atlanta, GA - DBS
Atlanta, GA - Charter
Atlanta, GA - Comcast
Atlanta, GA - AT&T

*9* *Washington, DC (Hagerstown, MD)*
Washington, DC / Baltimore, MD - HDTV
Washington, DC - Verizon
Washington, DC - Comcast

*10* *Houston*
Houston, TX - OTA
Houston, TX - Comcast
Houston, TX - AT&T
Houston, TX - Consolidated Communications

*11* *Detroit*
Detroit, MI - HDTV

*12* *Phoenix (Prescott)*
Phoenix, AZ - HDTV

*13* *Seattle; Tacoma*
Seattle, WA - OTA
Seattle, WA - DBS
Seattle, WA - Comcast
Seattle, WA - Broadstripe
Seattle, WA - Wave Broadband
Tacoma, WA - Click! Network

*14* *Tampa; St. Petersburg (Sarasota)*
Tampa, FL - HDTV

*15* *Minneapolis; St. Paul*
Minneapolis, MN - OTA
Minneapolis, MN - Charter
Minneapolis, MN - Comcast
Minneapolis, MN - Mediacom
Minneapolis, MN - TWC

*16* *Denver*
Denver, CO - OTA
Denver, CO - DBS
Denver, CO - Comcast

*17* *Miami; Ft. Lauderdale*
Miami / Fort Lauderdale, FL - HDTV
Miami / Fort Lauderdale, FL - Comcast

*18* *Cleveland; Akron (Canton)*
Cleveland, OH - OTA
Cleveland, OH - Spectrum
Cleveland, OH - WOW

*19* *Orlando; Daytona Beach; Melbourne*
Orlando, FL - OTA
Orlando, FL - Comcast
Orlando, Central FL - BHN/Spectrum
Orlando, FL - AT&T

*20* *Sacramento; Stockton; Modesto*
Sacramento, CA - OTA
Sacramento, CA - DBS
Sacramento, CA - Comcast
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV

*21* *St. Louis*
St. Louis, MO - HDTV
St. Louis, MO - Charter

*22* *Portland, OR*
Portland, OR - HDTV
Portland, OR - Comcast
Portland, OR - Frontier

*23* *Pittsburgh*
Pittsburgh, PA - OTA
Pittsburgh, PA - Armstrong
Pittsburgh, PA - Comcast
Pittsburgh, PA - Verizon

*24* *Charlotte*
Charlotte, NC - OTA
Charlotte, NC - TWC/Spectrum

*25* *Indianapolis*
Indianapolis / Terre Haute / Lafayette, IN - HDTV
Indianapolis, IN - Comcast

*26* *Raleigh; Durham (Fayetteville)*
Raleigh, NC - HDTV

*27* *Baltimore*
Washington, DC / Baltimore, MD - HDTV
Delaware - HDTV

*28* *San Diego*
San Diego, CA - HDTV

*29* *Nashville*
Nashville, TN - OTA
Nashville, TN - Comcast

*30* *Hartford; New Haven*
Hartford, CT - OTA
Hartford, CT - Comcast
Hartford, CT - Cox
Long Island, NY - OTA

*31* *Salt Lake City*
Salt Lake City, UT - HDTV

*32* *Kansas City*
Kansas City, MO - HDTV

*33* *Cincinnati*
Cincinnati, OH - HDTV

*34* *Columbus*
Columbus, OH - HDTV

*35* *Milwaukee*
Milwaukee, WI - HDTV

*36* *Greenville, SC; Spartanburg, SC; Asheville, NC; Anderson, SC*
Greenville, SC - HDTV

*37* *San Antonio, TX*
San Antonio, TX - HDTV

*38* *West Palm Beach, FL; Ft. Pierce, FL*
West Palm Beach, FL - HDTV

*39* *Harrisburg, PA; Lancaster, PA; Lebanon, PA; York, PA*
Harrisburg, PA - HDTV
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge

*40* *Birmingham, AL (Anniston, AL; Tuscaloosa, AL)*
Birmingham, AL - HDTV

*41* *Grand Rapids, MI; Kalamazoo, MI; Battle Creek, MI*
Grand Rapids, MI - HDTV

*42* *Las Vegas, NV*
Las Vegas, NV - HDTV

*43* *Norfolk, VA; Portsmouth, VA; Newport News, VA*
Norfolk, VA - HDTV
Norfolk, VA - OTA

*44* *Albuquerque, NM; Santa Fe, NM*
Albuquerque, NM - HDTV

*45* *Oklahoma City, OK*
Oklahoma City, OK - HDTV

*46* *Greensboro, NC; High Point, NC; Winston-Salem, NC*
Greensboro, NC - HDTV

*47* *Jacksonville, FL*
Jacksonville, FL - HDTV

*48* *Austin, TX*
Austin, TX - HDTV

*49* *Louisville, KY*
Louisville, KY - HDTV

*50* *Memphis, TN*
Memphis, TN - HDTV

*51* *New Orleans, LA*
New Orleans, LA - HDTV

*52* *Buffalo, NY*
Buffalo, NY - HDTV

*53* *Providence, RI; New Bedford, MA*
Providence, RI - HDTV
Providence, RI - Cox

*54* *Wilkes Barre, PA; Scranton, PA*
Wilkes Barre, PA - HDTV

*55* *Fresno, CA; Visalia, CA*
Fresno, CA - HDTV

*56* *Little Rock, AR; Pine Bluff, AR*
Little Rock, AR - HDTV

*57* *Albany, NY; Schenectady, NY; Troy, NY*
Albany, NY - HDTV

*58* *Richmond, VA; Petersburg, VA*
Richmond, VA - HDTV

*59* *Knoxville, TN*
Knoxville, TN - HDTV

*60* *Mobile, AL; Pensacola, FL (Ft. Walton Beach, FL)*
Mobile, AL / Panama City, FL - HDTV

*61* *Tulsa, OK*
Tulsa, OK - HDTV

*62* *Lexington, KY*
Lexington, KY - HDTV

*63* *Charleston, WV; Huntington, WV*
Charleston, WV - HDTV

*64* *Ft. Myers, FL; Naples, FL*
Fort Myers, FL - HDTV

*65* *Dayton, OH*
Dayton / Lima, OH - HDTV

*66* *Tucson, AZ (Sierra Vista, AZ)*
Tucson, AZ - HDTV

*67* *Roanoke, VA; Lynchburg, VA*
Roanoke, VA - HDTV

*68* *Flint, MI; Saginaw, MI; Bay City, MI*
Flint, MI - HDTV

*69* *Wichita, KS; Hutchinson Plus, KS*
Wichita, KS - HDTV

*70* *Green Bay, WI; Appleton, WI*
Green Bay, WI - HDTV

*71* *Honolulu, HI*
Honolulu, HI - HDTV

*72* *Ames, IA; Des Moines, IA*
Des Moines, IA - HDTV

*73* *Toledo, OH*
Toledo, OH - HDTV

*74* *Springfield, MO*
Springfield / Joplin, MO - HDTV

*75* *Spokane, WA*
Spokane, WA - HDTV

*76* *Omaha, NE*
Omaha / Lincoln, NE - HDTV

*77* *Portland, ME; Auburn, ME*
Portland, ME - HDTV

*78* *Paducah, KY; Cape Girardeau, MO; Harrisburg, IL*
Paducah, KY - HDTV

*79* *Columbia, SC*
Columbia, SC - HDTV

*80* *Rochester, NY*
Rochester, NY - HDTV

*81* *Huntsville, AL; Decatur, AL (Florence, AL)*
Huntsville, AL - HDTV

*82* *Shreveport, LA*
Shreveport / Monroe, LA - HDTV

*83* *Syracuse, NY*
Syracuse / Utica, NY - HDTV

*84* *Champaign, IL; Springfield, IL; Decatur, IL*
Champaign, IL - HDTV

*85* *Madison, WI*
Madison, WI - HDTV

*86* *Chattanooga, TN*
Chattanooga, TN - HDTV

*87* *Harlingen, TX; Weslaco, TX; Browsnville, TX; McAllen, TX*
Harlingen, TX - HDTV

*88* *Cedar Rapids, IA; Waterloo, IA; Iowa City, IA; Dubuque, IA*
Cedar Rapids, IA - HDTV

*89* *Waco, TX; Temple, TX; Bryan, TX*
Waco / Bryan, TX - HDTV

*90* *Jackson, MS*
Jackson / Meridian, MS - HDTV

*91* *South Bend, IN; Elkhart, IN*
South Bend, IN - HDTV

*92* *Colorado Springs, CO; Pueblo, CO*
Colorado Springs, CO - HDTV

*93* *Tri-Cities, TN; Tri-Cities, VA*
Tri-Cities, TN-VA - HDTV

*94* *Burlington, VT; Plattsburgh, NY*
Burlington, VT - HDTV

*95* *Baton Rouge, LA*
Baton Rouge, LA - HDTV

*96* *Savannah, GA*
Savannah, GA - HDTV

*97* *Charleston, SC*
Charleston, SC - HDTV

*98* *El Paso, TX; Las Cruces, NM*
El Paso, TX - HDTV

*99* *Davenport, IA; Rock Island, IL; Moline, IL*
Davenport, IA - HDTV

*100* *Ft. Smith, AR; Fayetteville, AR; Springdale, AR; Rogers, AR*
Fort Smith, AR - HDTV

*101* *Johnstown, PA; Altoona, PA*
Johnstown, PA - HDTV

*102* *Evansville, IN*
Evansville, IN - HDTV

*103* *Greenville, NC; New Bern, NC; Washington, NC*
Greenville, NC - HDTV

*104* *Myrtle Beach, SC; Florence, SC*
Myrtle Beach, SC - HDTV

*105* *Lincoln, NE; Hastings, NE; Kearney Plus, NE*
Omaha / Lincoln, NE - HDTV

*106* *Tallahassee, FL; Thomasville, GA*
Tallahassee, FL - HDTV

*107* *Ft. Wayne, IN*
Fort Wayne, IN - HDTV

*108* *Reno, NV*
Reno, NV - HDTV

*109* *Tyler, TX; Longview, TX (Lufkin, TX; Nacogdoches, TX)*
Tyler, TX - HDTV

*110* *Youngstown, OH*
Youngstown, OH - HDTV

*111* *Springfield, MA; Holyoke, MA*
Springfield, MA - HDTV

*112* *Boise, ID*
Boise, ID - HDTV

*113* *Sioux Falls, SD (Mitchell, SD)*
Sioux City, IA / Sioux Falls, SD - HDTV

*114* *Augusta, GA*
Augusta, GA - HDTV

*115* *Lansing, MI*
Lansing, MI - HDTV

*116* *Peoria, IL; Bloomington, IL*
Peoria, IL - HDTV

*117* *Traverse City, MI; Cadillac, MI*
Traverse City, MI - HDTV

*118* *Montgomery, AL; Selma, AL*
Montgomery, AL - HDTV

*119* *Eugene, OR*
Eugene; Corvallis; Albany, OR - HDTV

*120* *Santa Barbara, CA; Santa Maria, CA; San Luis Obispo, CA*
Santa Barbara, CA - HDTV

*121* *Fargo, ND; Valley City, ND*
Fargo, ND - HDTV

*122* *Macon, GA*
Macon, GA - HDTV

*123* *Lafayette, LA*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV
Lafayette, LA - LUS Fiber

*124* *Monterey, CA; Salinas, CA*
Monterey, CA - HDTV

*125* *Bakersfield, CA*
Bakersfield, CA - HDTV

*126* *Yakima, WA; Pasco, WA; Richland, WA; Kennewick, WA*
Yakima, WA - HDTV

*127* *La Crosse, WI; Eau Claire, WI*
LaCrosse / Wausau, WI - HDTV

*128* *Columbus, GA*
Columbus, GA - HDTV

*129* *Corpus Christi, TX*
Corpus Christi, TX - HDTV

*130* *Chico, CA; Redding, CA*
Chico, CA - HDTV

*131* *Amarillo, TX*
Amarillo, TX - HDTV

*132* *Wilmington, NC*
Wilmington, NC - HDTV

*133* *Columbus, MS; Tupelo, MS; West Point, MS*
Columbus, MS - HDTV

*134* *Rockford, IL*
Rockford, IL - HDTV

*135* *Wausau, WI; Rhinelander, WI*
LaCrosse / Wausau, WI - HDTV

*136* *Topeka, KS*
Topeka, KS - HDTV

*137* *Columbia, MO; Jefferson City, MO*
Columbia, MO - HDTV

*138* *Monroe, LA; El Dorado, AR*
Shreveport / Monroe, LA - HDTV

*139* *Duluth, MN; Superior, WI*
Duluth, MN - HDTV

*140* *Medford, OR; Klamath Falls, OR*
Medford, OR - HDTV

*141* *Beaumont, TX; Port Arthur, TX*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV

*142* *Palm Springs, CA*
Palm Springs, CA - HDTV

*143* *Lubbock, TX*
Lubbock, TX - HDTV

*144* *Salisbury, MD*

*145* *Albany, GA*
Albany, GA - HDTV

*146* *Erie, PA*
Erie, PA - HDTV

*147* *Joplin, MO; Pittsburg, KS*
Springfield / Joplin, MO - HDTV

*148* *Sioux City, IA*
Sioux City, IA / Sioux Falls, SD - HDTV

*149* *Wichita Falls, TX; Lawton, OK*
Wichita Falls, TX - HDTV

*150* *Anchorage, AK*
Anchorage, AK - HDTV

*151* *Panama City, FL*
Mobile, AL / Panama City, FL - HDTV

*152* *Terre Haute, IN*
Indianapolis / Terre Haute / Lafayette, IN - HDTV

*153* *Rochester, MN; Mason City, IA; Austin, MN*
Rochester, MN - HDTV

*154* *Bangor, ME*
Bangor, ME - HDTV

*155* *Odessa, TX; Midland, TX*
Odessa / Midland, TX - HDTV

*156* *Bluefield, WV; Beckley, WV; Oak Hill, WV*

*157* *Binghamton, NY*
Binghamton / Elmira, NY - HDTV

*158* *Minot, ND; Bismarck, ND; Dickinson, ND (Williston, ND)*
Minot, ND - HDTV

*159* *Wheeling, WV; Steubenville, OH*
Wheeling, WV - HDTV

*160* *Gainesville, FL*
Gainesville, FL - HDTV
Gainesville, FL - Cox

*161* *Sherman, TX; Ada, OK*
Sherman, TX / Ada, OK - HDTV

*162* *Idaho Falls, ID; Pocatello, ID*
Idaho Falls, ID - HDTV

*163* *Biloxi, MS; Gulfport, MS*
Biloxi, MS - HDTV

*164* *Yuma, AZ; El Centro, CA*

*165* *Abilene, TX; Sweetwater, TX*
Abilene, TX - HDTV

*166* *Missoula, MT*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV

*167* *Hattiesburg, MS; Laurel, MS*
Hattiesburg, MS - HDTV

*168* *Clarksburg, WV; Weston, WV*
Clarksburg / Weston, WV - HDTV

*169* *Billings, MT*
Billings, MT - HDTV

*170* *Utica, NY*
Syracuse / Utica, NY - HDTV

*171* *Quincy, IL; Hannibal, MO; Keokuk, IA*
Quincy, IL - HDTV

*172* *Dothan, AL*
Dothan, AL - HDTV

*173* *Jackson, TN*

*174* *Rapid City, SD*
Rapid City, SD - HDTV

*175* *Lake Charles, LA*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV

*176* *Elmira, NY (Corning, NY)*
Binghamton / Elmira, NY - HDTV

*177* *Watertown, NY*
Watertown, NY - HDTV

*178* *Harrisonburg, VA*
Harrisonburg / Charlottesville, VA - HDTV

*179* *Alexandria, LA*
Alexandria, LA - HDTV

*180* *Marquette, MI*
Marquette, MI - HDTV

*181* *Jonesboro, AR*
Jonesboro, AR - HDTV

*182* *Bowling Green, KY*

*183* *Charlottesville, VA*
Harrisonburg / Charlottesville, VA - HDTV

*184* *Grand Junction, CO; Montrose, CO*
Grand Junction, CO - HDTV

*185* *Meridian, MS*
Jackson / Meridian, MS - HDTV

*186* *Lima, OH*
Dayton / Lima, OH - HDTV

*187* *Greenwood, MS; Greenville, MS*
Greenwood, MS - HDTV

*188* *Laredo, TX*
Laredo, TX - HDTV

*189* *Bend, OR*

*190* *Butte, MT; Bozeman, MT*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV

*191* *Lafayette, IN*
Indianapolis / Terre Haute / Lafayette, IN - HDTV

*192* *Great Falls, MT*

*193* *Twin Falls, ID*

*194* *Parkersburg, WV*

*195* *Eureka, CA*
Eureka, CA - HDTV

*196* *Casper, WY; Riverton, WY*
Casper, WY - HDTV

*197* *Cheyenne, WY; Scottsbluff, NE*
Cheyenne WY / Scottsbluff, NE - HDTV

*198* *San Angelo, TX*

*199* *Mankato, MN*

*200* *Ottumwa, IA; Kirksville, MO*
Kirksville MO - Ottumwa IA HDTV OTA

*201* *St. Joseph, MO*

*202* *Fairbanks, AK*
Fairbanks, AK - HDTV

*203* *Zanesville, OH*
Columbus, OH - HDTV

*204* *Victoria, TX*

*205* *Presque Isle, ME*

*206* *Helena, MT*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV

*207* *Juneau, AK*

*208* *Alpena, MI*

*209* *North Platte, NE*

*210* *Glendive, MT*




*Official Discussion Threads by State and City*


*Alabama*
*40* *Anniston*
Birmingham, AL - HDTV
*40* *Birmingham*
Birmingham, AL - HDTV
*82* *Decatur*
Huntsville, AL - HDTV
*172* *Dothan*
Dothan, AL - HDTV
*81* *Florence*
Huntsville, AL - HDTV
*81* *Huntsville*
Huntsville, AL - HDTV
*60* *Mobile*
Mobile, AL / Panama City, FL - HDTV
*118* *Montgomery*
Montgomery, AL - HDTV
*118* *Selma*
Montgomery, AL - HDTV
*40* *Tuscaloosa*
Birmingham, AL - HDTV


*Alaska*
*150* *Anchorage*
Anchorage, AK - HDTV
*202* *Fairbanks*
Fairbanks, AK - HDTV
*207* *Juneau*


*Arizona*
*12* *Phoenix*
Phoenix, AZ - HDTV
*68* *Sierra Vista*
Tucson, AZ - HDTV
*66* *Tucson*
Tucson, AZ - HDTV
*164* *Yuma*


*Arkansas*
*136* *El Dorado*
Shreveport / Monroe, LA - HDTV
*100* *Fayetteville*
Fort Smith, AR - HDTV
*100* *Ft. Smith*
Fort Smith, AR - HDTV
*181* *Jonesboro*
Jonesboro, AR - HDTV
*56* *Little Rock*
Little Rock, AR - HDTV
*56* *Pine Bluff*
Little Rock, AR - HDTV
*100* *Rogers*
Fort Smith, AR - HDTV
*100* *Springdale*
Fort Smith, AR - HDTV


*California*
*125* *Bakersfield*
Bakersfield, CA - HDTV
*130* *Chico*
Chico, CA - HDTV
*164* *El Centro*
*195* *Eureka*
Eureka, CA - HDTV
*55* *Fresno*
Fresno, CA - HDTV
*2* *Los Angeles*
Los Angeles, CA - OTA
Los Angeles, CA - DBS
Los Angeles, CA - Charter
Los Angeles, CA - TWC
Orange County, CA - Cox
Los Angeles, CA - Verizon Fios
*20* *Modesto*
Sacramento, CA - OTA
Sacramento, CA - DBS
Sacramento, CA - Comcast
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV
*124* *Monterey*
Monterey, CA - HDTV
*6* *Oakland*
San Francisco, CA - OTA
San Francisco, CA - DBS
San Francisco, CA - Comcast
San Francisco, CA - RCN
San Francisco, CA - AT&T
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV
*142* *Palm Springs*
Palm Springs, CA - HDTV
*130* *Redding*
Chico, CA - HDTV
*20* *Sacramento*
Sacramento, CA - OTA
Sacramento, CA - DBS
Sacramento, CA - Comcast
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV
*124* *Salinas*
Monterey, CA - HDTV
*28* *San Diego*
San Diego, CA - HDTV
*6* *San Francisco*
San Francisco, CA - OTA
San Francisco, CA - DBS
San Francisco, CA - Comcast
San Francisco, CA - RCN
San Francisco, CA - AT&T
San Francisco, CA - Astound
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV
*6* *San Jose*
San Francisco, CA - OTA
San Francisco, CA - DBS
San Francisco, CA - Comcast
San Francisco, CA - RCN
San Francisco, CA - AT&T
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV
*120* *San Luis Obispo*
Santa Barbara, CA - HDTV
*120* *Santa Barbara*
Santa Barbara, CA - HDTV
*120* *Santa Maria*
Santa Barbara, CA - HDTV
*20* *Stockton*
Sacramento, CA - OTA
Sacramento, CA - DBS
Sacramento, CA - Comcast
Walnut Creek, CA - HDTV
*55* *Visalia*
Fresno, CA - HDTV


*Colorado*
*92* *Colorado Springs*
Colorado Springs, CO - HDTV
*16* *Denver*
Denver, CO - OTA
Denver, CO - DBS
Denver, CO - Comcast
*184* *Grand Junction*
Grand Junction, CO - HDTV
*184* *Montrose*
Grand Junction, CO - HDTV
*92* *Pueblo*
Colorado Springs, CO - HDTV


*Connecticut*
*30* *Hartford*
Hartford, CT - OTA
Hartford, CT - Comcast
Hartford, CT - Cox
Long Island, NY - OTA
*30* *New Haven*
Hartford, CT - OTA
Hartford, CT - Comcast
Hartford, CT - Cox
Long Island, NY - OTA

*Delaware*
Delaware - HDTV
Washington, DC / Baltimore, MD - HDTV
Philadelphia, PA - OTA
Central New Jersey - OTA

*District of Columbia*
*9* *Washington*
Washington, DC / Baltimore, MD - HDTV
Washington, DC - Verizon
Washington, DC - Comcast
Northern VA - COX

*Florida*
*19* *Daytona Beach*
Orlando, FL - OTA
Orlando, FL - Comcast
Orlando, FL - BHN
*17* *Ft. Lauderdale*
Miami / Fort Lauderdale, FL - HDTV
Miami / Fort Lauderdale, FL - Comcast
*64* *Ft. Myers*
Fort Myers, FL - HDTV
*38* *Ft. Pierce*
West Palm Beach, FL - HDTV
*60* *Ft. Walton Beach*
Mobile, AL / Panama City, FL - HDTV
*160* *Gainesville*
Gainesville, FL - HDTV
Gainesville, FL - Cox
*47* *Jacksonville*
Jacksonville, FL - HDTV
*19* *Melbourne*
Orlando, FL - OTA
Orlando, FL - Comcast
Orlando, FL - BHN
*17* *Miami*
Miami / Fort Lauderdale, FL - HDTV
Miami / Fort Lauderdale, FL - Comcast
*64* *Naples*
Fort Myers, FL - HDTV
*19* *Orlando*
Orlando, FL - OTA
Orlando, FL - Comcast
Orlando, FL - BHN
Orlando, FL - AT&T
*151* *Panama City*
Mobile, AL / Panama City, FL - HDTV
*60* *Pensacola*
Mobile, AL / Panama City, FL - HDTV
*13* *Sarasota*
Tampa, FL - HDTV
*13* *St. Petersburg*
Tampa, FL - HDTV
*106* *Tallahassee*
Tallahassee, FL - HDTV
*14* *Tampa*
Tampa, FL - HDTV
*38* *West Palm Beach*
West Palm Beach, FL - HDTV


*Georgia*
*145* *Albany*
Albany, GA - HDTV
*8* *Atlanta*
Atlanta, GA - OTA
Atlanta, GA - DBS
Atlanta, GA - Charter
Atlanta, GA - Comcast
Atlanta, GA - AT&T
*114* *Augusta*
Augusta, GA - HDTV
*47* *Brunswick*
Jacksonville, FL - HDTV
*128* *Columbus*
Columbus, GA - HDTV
*122* *Macon*
Macon, GA - HDTV
*96* *Savannah*
Savannah, GA - HDTV
*106* *Thomasville*
Tallahassee, FL - HDTV


*Hawaii*
*71* *Honolulu*
Honolulu, HI - HDTV


*Idaho*
*112* *Boise*
Boise, ID - HDTV
*162* *Idaho Falls*
Idaho Falls, ID - HDTV
*162* *Pocatello*
Idaho Falls, ID - HDTV
*193* *Twin Falls*


*Illinois*
*116* *Bloomington*
Peoria, IL - HDTV
*84* *Champaign*
Champaign, IL - HDTV
*3* *Chicago*
Chicago, IL - OTA
Chicago, IL - DBS
Chicago, IL - Comcast
Chicago, IL - RCN
Chicago, IL - AT&T
Chicago, IL - WOW
*84* *Decatur*
Champaign, IL - HDTV
*78* *Harrisburg*
Paducah, KY - HDTV
*99* *Moline*
Davenport, IA - HDTV
*78* *Mt. Vernon*
Paducah, KY - HDTV
*116* *Peoria*
Peoria, IL - HDTV
*171* *Quincy*
Quincy, IL - HDTV
*99* *Rock Island*
Davenport, IA - HDTV
*134* *Rockford*
Rockford, IL - HDTV
*84* *Springfield*
Champaign, IL - HDTV


*Indiana*
*91* *Elkhart*
South Bend, IN - HDTV
*102* *Evansville*
Evansville, IN - HDTV
*107* *Ft. Wayne*
Fort Wayne, IN - HDTV
*25* *Indianapolis*
Indianapolis / Terre Haute / Lafayette, IN - HDTV
Indianapolis, IN - Comcast
*191* *Lafayette*
Indianapolis / Terre Haute / Lafayette, IN - HDTV
*91* *South Bend*
South Bend, IN - HDTV
*152* *Terre Haute*
Indianapolis / Terre Haute / Lafayette, IN - HDTV


*Iowa*
*72* *Ames*
Des Moines, IA - HDTV
*88* *Cedar Rapids*
Cedar Rapids, IA - HDTV
*99* *Davenport*
Davenport, IA - HDTV
*72* *Des Moines*
Des Moines, IA - HDTV
*88* *Dubuque*
Cedar Rapids, IA - HDTV
*88* *Iowa City*
Cedar Rapids, IA - HDTV
*171* *Keokuk*
Quincy, IL - HDTV
*154* *Mason City*
Rochester, MN - HDTV
*200* *Ottumwa*
Kirksville MO - Ottumwa IA HDTV OTA
*148* *Sioux City*
Sioux City, IA / Sioux Falls, SD - HDTV
*88* *Waterloo*
Cedar Rapids, IA - HDTV


*Kansas*
*69* *Hutchinson Plus*
Wichita, KS - HDTV
*148* *Pittsburg*
Springfield / Joplin, MO - HDTV
*136* *Topeka*
Topeka, KS - HDTV
*69* *Wichita*
Wichita, KS - HDTV


*Kentucky*
*182* *Bowling Green*
*62* *Lexington*
Lexington, KY - HDTV
*49* *Louisville*
Louisville, KY - HDTV
*78* *Paducah*
Paducah, KY - HDTV


*Louisiana*
*179* *Alexandria*
Alexandria, LA - HDTV
*95* *Baton Rouge*
Baton Rouge, LA - HDTV
*123* *Lafayette*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV
Lafayette, LA - LUS Fiber
*175* *Lake Charles*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV
*138* *Monroe*
Shreveport / Monroe, LA - HDTV
*51* *New Orleans*
New Orleans, LA - HDTV
*82* *Shreveport*
Shreveport / Monroe, LA - HDTV


*Maine*
*77* *Auburn*
Portland, ME - HDTV
*154* *Bangor*
Bangor, ME - HDTV
*77* *Portland*
Portland, ME - HDTV
*205* *Presque Isle*


*Maryland*
*27* *Baltimore*
Washington, DC / Baltimore, MD - HDTV
Delaware - HDTV
*9* *Hagerstown*
Washington, DC / Baltimore, MD - HDTV
Washington, DC - Verizon
Washington, DC - Comcast
*144* *Salisbury*


*Massachussetts*
*7* *Boston*
Boston, MA - OTA
Boston, MA - DBS
Boston, MA - Comcast
Boston, MA - Charter
Boston, MA - RCN
Boston, MA - Verizon
New Hampshire - Comcast
*111* *Holyoke*
Springfield, MA - HDTV
*52* *New Bedford*
Providence, RI - HDTV
*111* *Springfield*
Springfield, MA - HDTV


*Michigan*
*208* *Alpena*
*41* *Battle Creek*
Grand Rapids, MI - HDTV
*68* *Bay City*
Flint, MI - HDTV
*117* *Cadillac*
Traverse City, MI - HDTV
*11* *Detroit*
Detroit, MI - HDTV
*68* *Flint*
Flint, MI - HDTV
*41* *Grand Rapids*
Grand Rapids, MI - HDTV
*41* *Kalamazoo*
Grand Rapids, MI - HDTV
*115* *Lansing*
Lansing, MI - HDTV
*180* *Marquette*
Marquette, MI - HDTV
*68* *Saginaw*
Flint, MI - HDTV
*117* *Traverse City*
Traverse City, MI - HDTV


*Minnesota*
*153* *Austin*
Rochester, MN - HDTV
*139* *Duluth*
Duluth, MN - HDTV
*199* *Mankato*
*15* *Minneapolis*
Minneapolis, MN - OTA
Minneapolis, MN - Charter
Minneapolis, MN - Comcast
Minneapolis, MN - Mediacom
Minneapolis, MN - TWC
*153* *Rochester*
Rochester, MN - HDTV
*15* *St. Paul*
Minneapolis, MN - OTA
Minneapolis, MN - Charter
Minneapolis, MN - Comcast
Minneapolis, MN - Mediacom
Minneapolis, MN - TWC


*Mississippi*
*163* *Biloxi*
Biloxi, MS - HDTV
*133* *Columbus*
Columbus, MS - HDTV
*187* *Greenville*
Greenwood, MS - HDTV
*187* *Greenwood*
Greenwood, MS - HDTV
*163* *Gulfport*
Biloxi, MS - HDTV
*167* *Hattiesburg*
Hattiesburg, MS - HDTV
*90* *Jackson*
Jackson / Meridian, MS - HDTV
*167* *Laurel*
Hattiesburg, MS - HDTV
*185* *Meridian*
Jackson / Meridian, MS - HDTV
*133* *Tupelo*
Columbus, MS - HDTV
*133* *West Point*
Columbus, MS - HDTV


*Missouri*
*78* *Cape Girardeau*
Paducah, KY - HDTV
*137* *Columbia*
Columbia, MO - HDTV
*171* *Hannibal*
Quincy, IL - HDTV
*137* *Jefferson City*
Columbia, MO - HDTV
*147* *Joplin*
Springfield / Joplin, MO - HDTV
*32* *Kansas City*
Kansas City, MO - HDTV
*200* *Kirksville*
Kirksville MO - Ottumwa IA HDTV OTA
*74* *Springfield*
Springfield / Joplin, MO - HDTV
*201* *St. Joseph*
*21* *St. Louis*
St. Louis, MO - HDTV
St. Louis, MO - Charter


*Montana*
*169* *Billings*
Billings, MT - HDTV
*190* *Bozeman*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV
*190* *Butte*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV
*210* *Glendive*
*192* *Great Falls*
*206* *Helena*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV
*166* *Missoula*
Missoula / Butte / Helena, MT - HDTV


*Nebraska*
*105* *Hastings*
Omaha / Lincoln, NE - HDTV
*105* *Kearney Plus*
Omaha / Lincoln, NE - HDTV
*105* *Lincoln*
Omaha / Lincoln, NE - HDTV
*209* *North Platte*
*76* *Omaha*
Omaha / Lincoln, NE - HDTV
*198* *Scottsbluff*
Cheyenne WY / Scottsbluff, NE - HDTV


*Nevada*
*42* *Las Vegas*
Las Vegas, NV - HDTV
*108* *Reno*
Reno, NV - HDTV


*New Hampshire*
*7* *Manchester*
Boston, MA - OTA
Boston, MA - DBS
Boston, MA - Comcast Boston, MA - Charter
Boston, MA - RCN
Boston, MA - Verizon
New Hampshire - Comcast
Shrewsbury, MA - SCC

*New Jersey*
Central New Jersey - OTA
Also see topics for New York and Philadelphia.

*New Mexico*
*44* *Albuquerque*
Albuquerque, NM - HDTV
*98* *Las Cruces*
El Paso, TX - HDTV
*44* *Santa Fe*
Albuquerque, NM - HDTV


*New York*
*57* *Albany*
Albany, NY - HDTV
*157* *Binghamton*
Binghamton / Elmira, NY - HDTV
*52* *Buffalo*
Buffalo, NY - HDTV
*176* *Corning*
Binghamton / Elmira, NY - HDTV
*176* *Elmira*
Binghamton / Elmira, NY - HDTV
*1* *New York*
New York, NY - OTA
New York, NY - DBS
New York, NY - Cablevision
New York, NY - Comcast
New York, NY - RCN
New York, NY - TWC
New York, NY - Verizon
Long Island, NY - OTA
Central New Jersey - OTA
Newtown, CT - Charter
*93* *Plattsburgh*
Burlington, VT - HDTV
*80* *Rochester*
Rochester, NY - HDTV
*57* *Schenectady*
Albany, NY - HDTV
*83* *Syracuse*
Syracuse / Utica, NY - HDTV
*57* *Troy*
Albany, NY - HDTV
*170* *Utica*
Syracuse / Utica, NY - HDTV
*177* *Watertown*
Watertown, NY - HDTV


*North Carolina*
*36* *Asheville*
Greenville, SC - HDTV
*24* *Charlotte*
Charlotte, NC - OTA
Charlotte, NC - TWC/Spectrum
*27* *Durham*
Raleigh, NC - HDTV
*27* *Fayetteville*
Raleigh, NC - HDTV
*46* *Greensboro*
Greensboro, NC - HDTV
*103* *Greenville*
Greenville, NC - HDTV
*46* *High Point*
Greensboro, NC - HDTV
*103* *New Bern*
Greenville, NC - HDTV
*26* *Raleigh*
Raleigh, NC - HDTV
*103* *Washington*
Greenville, NC - HDTV
*132* *Wilmington*
Wilmington, NC - HDTV
*46* *Winston-Salem*
Greensboro, NC - HDTV


*North Dakota*
*158* *Bismarck*
Minot, ND - HDTV
*158* *Dickinson*
Minot, ND - HDTV
*121* *Fargo*
Fargo, ND - HDTV
*158* *Minot*
Minot, ND - HDTV
*120* *Valley City*
Fargo, ND - HDTV
*158* *Williston*
Minot, ND - HDTV



*Ohio*
*17* *Akron*
Cleveland, OH - OTA
Cleveland, OH - TWC
*17* *Canton*
Cleveland, OH - OTA
Cleveland, OH - TWC
*33* *Cincinnati*
Cincinnati, OH - HDTV
*18* *Cleveland*
Cleveland, OH - HDTV
Cleveland, OH - TWC
Cleveland, OH - WOW
*34* *Columbus*
Columbus, OH - HDTV
*65* *Dayton*
Dayton / Lima, OH - HDTV
*186* *Lima*
Dayton / Lima, OH - HDTV
*159* *Steubenville*
Wheeling, WV - HDTV
*73* *Toledo*
Toledo, OH - HDTV
*110* *Youngstown*
Youngstown, OH - HDTV
*203* *Zanesville*
Columbus, OH - HDTV


*Oklahoma*
*161* *Ada*
Sherman, TX; Ada, OK - HDTV
*145* *Lawton*
Wichita Falls, TX - HDTV
*45* *Oklahoma City*
Oklahoma City, OK - HDTV
*61* *Tulsa*
Tulsa, OK - HDTV


*Oregon*
*189* *Bend*
*119* *Eugene*
Eugene; Corvallis; Albany, OR - HDTV
*140* *Klamath Falls*
Medford, OR - HDTV
*140* *Medford*
Medford, OR - HDTV
*22* *Portland*
Portland, OR - HDTV
Portland, OR - Comcast
Portland, OR - Frontier


*Pennsylvania*
*101* *Altoona*
Johnstown, PA - HDTV
*146* *Erie*
Erie, PA - HDTV
*39* *Harrisburg*
Harrisburg, PA - HDTV
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge
*101* *Johnstown*
Johnstown, PA - HDTV
*41* *Lancaster*
Harrisburg, PA - HDTV
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge
*41* *Lebanon*
Harrisburg, PA - HDTV
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge
*4* *Philadelphia*
Philadelphia, PA - OTA
Philadelphia, PA - Comcast
Philadelphia, PA - Verizon
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge
Central New Jersey - OTA
Delaware - HDTV
*23* *Pittsburgh*
Pittsburgh, PA - OTA
Pittsburgh, PA - Armstrong
Pittsburgh, PA - Comcast
Pittsburgh, PA - FiOS TV
*54* *Scranton*
Wilkes Barre, PA - HDTV
*54* *Wilkes Barre*
Wilkes Barre, PA - HDTV
*41* *York*
Harrisburg, PA - HDTV
Philadelphia / Harrisburg, PA - Blue Ridge


*Rhode Island*
*53* *Providence*
Providence, RI - HDTV
Providence, RI - Cox

*South Carolina*
*36* *Anderson*
Greenville, SC - HDTV
*97* *Charleston*
Charleston, SC - HDTV
*79* *Columbia*
Columbia, SC - HDTV
*104* *Florence*
Myrtle Beach, SC - HDTV
*36* *Greenville*
Greenville, SC - HDTV
*104* *Myrtle Beach*
Myrtle Beach, SC - HDTV
*36* *Spartanburg*
Greenville, SC - HDTV


*South Dakota*
*113* *Mitchell*
Sioux City, IA / Sioux Falls, SD - HDTV
*174* *Rapid City*
Rapid City, SD - HDTV
*113* *Sioux Falls*
Sioux City, IA / Sioux Falls, SD - HDTV


*Tennessee*
*86* *Chattanooga*
Chattanooga, TN - HDTV
*173* *Jackson*
*59* *Knoxville*
Knoxville, TN - HDTV
*50* *Memphis*
Memphis, TN - HDTV
*29* *Nashville*
Nashville, TN - OTA
Nashville, TN - Comcast
*93* *Tri-Cities*
Tri-Cities, TN-VA - HDTV


*Texas*
*165* *Abilene*
Abilene, TX - HDTV
*131* *Amarillo*
Amarillo, TX - HDTV
*48* *Austin*
Austin, TX - HDTV
*141* *Beaumont*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV
*87* *Browsnville*
Harlingen, TX - HDTV
*85* *Bryan*
Waco / Bryan, TX - HDTV
*129* *Corpus Christi*
Corpus Christi, TX - HDTV
*5* *Dallas*
Dallas, TX - HDTV
*98* *El Paso*
El Paso, TX - HDTV
*5* *Ft. Worth*
Dallas, TX - HDTV
*87* *Harlingen*
Harlingen, TX - HDTV
*10* *Houston*
Houston, TX - OTA
Houston, TX - Comcast
Houston, TX - AT&T
Houston, TX - Consolidated Communications
*188* *Laredo*
Laredo, TX - HDTV
*109* *Longview*
Tyler, TX - HDTV
*143* *Lubbock*
Lubbock, TX - HDTV
*109* *Lufkin*
Tyler, TX - HDTV
*87* *McAllen*
Harlingen, TX - HDTV
*155* *Midland*
Odessa / Midland, TX - HDTV
*109* *Nacogdoches*
Tyler, TX - HDTV
*155* *Odessa*
Odessa / Midland, TX - HDTV
*141* *Port Arthur*
Lafayette, LA / Beaumont, TX / Lake Charles, LA - HDTV
*198* *San Angelo*
*37* *San Antonio*
San Antonio, TX - HDTV
*161* *Sherman*
Sherman, TX; Ada, OK - HDTV
*165* *Sweetwater*
Abilene, TX - HDTV
*89* *Temple*
Waco / Bryan, TX - HDTV
*109* *Tyler*
Tyler, TX - HDTV
*204* *Victoria*
*89* *Waco*
Waco / Bryan, TX - HDTV
*87* *Weslaco*
Harlingen, TX - HDTV
*149* *Wichita Falls*
Wichita Falls, TX - HDTV


*Utah*
*31* *Salt Lake City*
Salt Lake City, UT - HDTV


*Vermont*
*94* *Burlington*
Burlington, VT - HDTV


*Virginia*
*183* *Charlottesville*
Harrisonburg / Charlottesville, VA - HDTV
*43* *Hampton Roads*
Norfolk, VA - HDTV
Norfolk, VA - OTA
*178* *Harrisonburg*
Harrisonburg / Charlottesville, VA - HDTV
*67* *Lynchburg*
Roanoke, VA - HDTV
*43* *Newport News*
Norfolk, VA - HDTV
Norfolk, VA - OTA
*43* *Norfolk*
Norfolk, VA - HDTV
Norfolk, VA - OTA
*58* *Petersburg*
Richmond, VA - HDTV
*43* *Portsmouth*
Norfolk, VA - HDTV
Norfolk, VA - OTA
*58* *Richmond*
Richmond, VA - HDTV
*67* *Roanoke*
Roanoke, VA / Bluefield, WV - HDTV
*93* *Tri-Cities*
Tri-Cities, TN-VA - HDTV


*Washington*
*126* *Kennewick*
Yakima, WA - HDTV
*126* *Pasco*
Yakima, WA - HDTV
*126* *Richland*
Yakima, WA - HDTV
*13* *Seattle*
Seattle, WA - OTA
Seattle, WA - DBS
Seattle, WA - Comcast
Seattle, WA - Millennium
Tacoma, WA - Click! Network
*75* *Spokane*
Spokane, WA - HDTV
*14* *Tacoma*
Seattle, WA - OTA
Seattle, WA - DBS
Seattle, WA - Comcast
Seattle, WA - Broadstripe
Tacoma, WA - Click! Network
*126* *Yakima*
Yakima, WA - HDTV


*West Virginia*
*156* *Beckley*
Roanoke, VA / Bluefield, WV - HDTV
*156* *Bluefield*
Roanoke, VA / Bluefield, WV - HDTV
*63* *Charleston*
Charleston, WV - HDTV
*168* *Clarksburg*
Clarksburg / Weston, WV - HDTV
*63* *Huntington*
Charleston, WV - HDTV
*156* *Oak Hill*
Roanoke, VA / Bluefield, WV - HDTV
*194* *Parkersburg*
*168* *Weston*
Clarksburg / Weston, WV - HDTV
*159* *Wheeling*
Wheeling, WV - HDTV


*Wisconsin*
*70* *Appleton*
Green Bay, WI - HDTV
*127* *Eau Claire*
LaCrosse / Wausau, WI - HDTV
*70* *Green Bay*
Green Bay, WI - HDTV
*127* *La Crosse*
LaCrosse / Wausau, WI - HDTV
*85* *Madison*
Madison, WI - HDTV
*34* *Milwaukee*
Milwaukee, WI - HDTV
*135* *Rhinelander*
LaCrosse / Wausau, WI - HDTV
*139* *Superior*
Duluth, MN - HDTV
*135* *Wausau*
LaCrosse / Wausau, WI - HDTV


*Wyoming*
*196* *Casper*
Casper, WY - HDTV
*197* *Cheyenne*
Cheyenne WY / Scottsbluff, NE - HDTV
*196* *Riverton*
Casper, WY - HDTV
*Sheridan*
Sheridan, WY


----------



## DrDon

NOTE TO NEWBIES: If you're posting an OTA question or issue, please include your TVFool.com LINK. If you don't have enough posts to do that, PM me and I'll edit in in FOR you. Don't make 5 garbage posts to get the count up.

ALSO NOTE: There may be a thread in HDTV Technical specific to your area, too. As this section directory doesn't get a lot of surfing, we've allowed members who can't get a response in their home threads - or don't HAVE a home thread - to post reception issues in HDTV Technical, where the OTA experts tend to hang out. PLEASE read the sticky threads at the top of THAT section for further information.

Thanks.


----------

